# Tanto quanto/como



## bhagavan dasa

Boa tarde.

Estou revisando um texto no qual o tradutor usa - diversas vezes - "tanto como" ao invés de "tanto quanto". Gostaria de saber se tal construção existe, pois sempre usei "tanto quanto".

Ele traduziu, por exemplo, "Ele pode tanto o possível como o impossível" ao passo que eu usaria "Ele pode tanto o possível quanto o impossível".

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Tanto quanto, tanto como, etc, estruturas correlativas. Veja o que diz o ciberdúvidas: 


> São locuções sinónimas, mas *tanto quanto* parece-me mais literária.


----------



## jazyk

Talvez seja mais literária em Portugal, mas tenho a impressão de que não o seja aqui. Ouço muito mais _tanto quanto_ do que _tanto como_, mas, como já foi dito, as duas são corretas.


----------



## Bahiano

Oi gente,

é engraçado: Minha esposa, que é de Salvador, sempre diz "tanto... como..." e quando eu venho com o meu "tanto... quanto..." ela sempre fala: - _Eita! Tá chique, hein?_ 
Assim, eu sempre pensei que o "tanto... quanto..." era mais elevado.


----------



## Letícia22

é, baiano tem sensibilidade pra isso. Lembro uma vez que estava de férias por lá, sou de SP e sempre uso "contigo", como em "vou contigo"..., e um sujeito me perguntou não sei o que, e eu usei contigo, e ouvi esse "tá chique, hein?". O caso é que eles tem um portugês antigo na memória, é um dos lugares onde o português está a mais tempo no Brasil. 

Eu acho, ouvi dizer uma vez, que o correto é "tanto... quanto", correto assim, se o sujeito vai prestar concurso público é melhor escrever "tanto quanto". Confesso que não peguei a gramática para conferir...


----------



## Kutz

Boa noite!

Wanda, tentei usar o link que escreveu mas não me levou a lugar nenhum. A minha dúvida fica porque no outro dia me disseram que "tanto ... como" estava errado, que tinha de ser "tanto ...  quanto", mas não tenho certeza.

Obrg. K.


----------



## Carfer

Eu diria que a construção com '_tanto... como'_ é a mais comum em Portugal e por boa margem.


----------



## Alentugano

"Tanto... como" é a cosntrução que mais ouço do lado de cá. "Tanto... quanto" acho que usamos mais quando falamos de valores, números, coisas contáveis. Esta última, como também já foi dito, tem um "sabor" mais literário por aqui. No Brasil, como de costume, é o inverso!


----------



## Vanda

Pode usar qualquer um dos dois sem susto.
http://www.dicio.com.br/tanto/



> «Tão... como» e «tão... quanto» são estruturas sinónimas usadas na formação do comparativo de igualdade, em que se antepõe «o advérbio *tão* e se pospõe a conjunção1*como* ou *quanto* ao adjetivo» (Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra, _Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_, Lisboa, Sá da Costa, 2001, p. 257), tal como se pode verificar pelos exemplos apresentados:
> 
> «Carlos é *tão* jovem* como* Álvaro.»
> 
> «José é *tão* nervoso *quanto* desatento.»
> 
> Portanto, são corretas as duas formas para a mesma frase:
> 
> «Ele tinha um sorriso *tão* amarelo *como/quanto* o dum chinês que nunca lava os dentes.»


https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/consultorio/perguntas/tao-como--tao-quanto/31742


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> No Brasil, como de costume, é o inverso!



Tanto que, hoje mesmo, em dois locais turísticos distintos do Loire, havia folhetos-guia do visitante em "português" e "brasileiro" (sic). Escusado será dizer que num exame superficial me parecem ambos iguais, mas por alguma razão há esta percepção de duas línguas diferentes (cá para mim, essa razão tem pouco que ver com a língua, mas adiante...)


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> Tanto que, hoje mesmo, em dois locais turísticos distintos do Loire, havia folhetos-guia do visitante em "português" e "brasileiro" (sic). Escusado será dizer que num exame superficial me parecem ambos iguais, mas por alguma razão há esta percepção de duas línguas diferentes (cá para mim, essa razão tem pouco que ver com a língua, mas adiante...)


Queria saber de onde é que tiram isso de _brasileiro. _Quando na Europa perdi as contas de quantas vezes corrigi as pessoas. Isso costuma nos incomodar.
Vai ver que é porque aqui, embora velado, há muito orgulho em se falar português…


----------



## mexerica feliz

guihenning said:


> Queria saber de onde é que tiram isso de _brasileiro. _Quando na Europa perdi as contas de quantas vezes corrigi as pessoas. Isso costuma nos incomodar.
> Vai ver que é porque aqui, embora velado, há muito orgulho em se falar português…



Mas muita gente não entende português lusitano falado (por isso se dubla novelas lusitanas no Brasil)
http://cultura.estadao.com.br/noticias/geral,novela-portuguesa-estreia-hoje-na-band,20040119p6284
e pouquíssimas pessoas ouviram falar da minha poetisa favorita (F. Espanca).
A música popular portuguesa (pop e rock) faz sucesso no Brasil? Faz nada.

Talvez a língua nos une, mas a cultura nos separa.
As novelas portuguesas foram dubladas, como se fossem as novelas turcas..



guihenning said:


> .Queria saber de onde é que tiram isso de _brasileiro _



De Portugal mesmo.

BRASILEIRO
_Regionalismo: Portugal. 
a língua portuguesa tal como é us. no Brasil
Ex.: ouviu alguém falar em b. 

(Dicionário Houaiss)

_


----------



## Carfer

mexerica feliz said:


> Mas muita gente não entende português lusitano falado (por isso se dubla novelas lusitanas no Brasil)



Eu não contesto o uso do termo _'brasileiro_', mas não me referia à língua falada mas à escrita, a um guia.


----------



## Vanda

ôxe, gente, não vamos começar falar das diferenças e sotaques de novo, né? Temos zilhões de discussões sobre o assunto. Uma língua falada de modo diferente dos dois lados do Atlântico, seja em Portugal, seja na África, da qual não vejo ninguém contestando. UMa língua falada de modo diferente dentro do mesmo país de acordo com que se muda a região, daqui a pouco vão querer que tenha brasileiro mineiro nos livros, brasileiro nortista, brasileiro gaúcho...
É isto! E aí tá a beleza das línguas, a diversidade. Você vai na Irlanda e escuta um inglês diferente dos EUA. Vai na Austrália e escuta outro, e por aí vai....
Estamos combinados?


----------



## guihenning

Entenderíamos muito mais os europeus se importássemos mais seu conteúdo. Mas esse sentimento pós-colonial de rechaça aos portugueses...
Às vezes há entrevistas ou trechos de coisas em espanhol sem legenda ou dublagem. Ou seja...


----------



## Simone A

Tanto como dá a idéia de qualidade na construção de uma frase e tanto quanto passa a idéia de quantidade


----------



## FloMar

Hello

Estas duas expressões são intercambiáveis:

Ele é tão inteligente quanto ela

Ele é tão inteligente como ela.

Att.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Talvez este tópico lhe interesse.


----------



## Vanda

> «Tão... como» e «tão... quanto» são estruturas sinónimas usadas na formação do comparativo de igualdade, em que se antepõe «o advérbio *tão* e se pospõe a conjunção1 *como* ou *quanto* ao adjetivo» (Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra, _Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_, Lisboa, Sá da Costa, 2001, p. 257),


 (ciberdúvidas)


----------



## Carfer

São, mas a segunda é mais frequente em Portugal que a primeira.


----------

